# Where exactly are cash tips reported?



## mk5197 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry, I have asked this before but don't think I ever got an exact answer besides the either don't report them, report part of them or report all of them talk. But what form and in exactly what section would I report them? Would it be just add to the total income of K and MISC?

Thanks so much in advance!

Mike


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

What cash tips? Uber said tipping is not necessary


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

mk5197 said:


> Sorry, I have asked this before but don't think I ever got an exact answer besides the either don't report them, report part of them or report all of them talk. But what form and in exactly what section would I report them? Would it be just add to the total income of K and MISC?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Mike


What tax program are you using? TurboTax asks if you had income not reported on a 1099, and also asks if you had unreported tip income, or more than $20 in tips any one month, IIRC. Your program should find the place for it. My CPA just lists non 1099 income under "other." 
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Other income not reported... is where I have always put my cash revenue (IE cash for cab fares/cash tips) Well about half of it, the other half... Yeah...


----------



## ubercpas (Feb 7, 2017)

Cash tips are income just like any other income. You add it to the amounts reported on 1099-misc and 1099-k. 
One may think it's different, because it isn't reported. Legally it is the same, it's just harder for the taxing authorities to control, as it's... cash.


----------

